# Angelfish



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful angelfish and ram. I am a real fan of angels and dwarf south american cichlids. Currently have a 6 beautiful full coverage koi angels in my 'grow out' tank.


----------



## Discusfan99 (Feb 25, 2017)

steveo said:


> Beautiful angelfish and ram. I am a real fan of angels and dwarf south american cichlids. Currently have a 6 beautiful full coverage koi angels in my 'grow out' tank.


Thanks. Yeah I would definitely recommend Angelfish for a beginner who wanted to try larger fish, they can really take a beating (plus look hard to keep, gives the beginner some confidence:grin2. I had a marble angel with veiled fins once, he was awesome.


----------

